# What Are You Drinking (Craft Beer & Imports)?



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm sorry if this was already posted but a quick search didn't find anything (using Tapatalk). Myself and a buddy have really takin' a liking to Craft beer especially ones find locally to us in Ontario, Canada. Surely we aren't alone in noticing that these carefully crafted brews are usually better (and more variety) than the standard mainstream stuff that the big companies churn out. As a way to track all these delicious adventures I use an app called Untapped (if you have or get the app shoot me a PM with your app nickname and I'll add you). So without further hesitation what's in your pint glass, tall boy, bottle or other beverage container?

To start I'm throughly enjoying a Waterloo Original Dark.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

When. I buy beer my first choice was Big Flats that use to be available at Wal-Green. Big Flatswent away so I am back on Pabst Blue Ribbon. I really like Mexican Dark Beers, but spent my money on great cigars.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Just cracked open a Mill St. Cassis.....surprisingly tasty. I wasn't sure about the black current but it works with this brew.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Moved on to number two a Sleeman Honey Brown Lager.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)




----------



## oldmantex (Jun 16, 2016)

Great Lakes Edmund Fitzgerald Porter


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Usually German styles now. I burned out on highly bitter micro-brew IPAs so only drink those occasionally now. A favorite of mine is Celebrator Dopplebock. The Germans have been brewing beer for centuries and have a pretty good idea of what they're doing. - - A favorite domestic micro-brewer is Bayern out of Missoula, MT. They were started by a couple of German guys who moved to that state.


----------



## greenmonster714 (Jun 9, 2016)

Really love this dark beer. I get it every time I can find it. They just don't sell it in my area so it's a treat when I can get it.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Having my first cross Atlantic import......Hofbräu München Original. Nice and smooth!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Shared a couple brews with the wife. A 3 Speed Lager from Amsterdam Brewery and a Cream Ale from Muskoka Brewery. The 3 speed was a bit light for my taste but still decent.The Cream Ale was okay but I'm not a fan of Cream Ale so I'm a little bias.
















Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Really enjoying this Downtown Brown from Amsterdam Brewery!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Perk of living in Colorado. A mecca for craft beer.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Had a Hockley Amber tonight, a great beer with a great stick (Flor De Las Antillas).









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can't get more Canadian than this one!









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

A very nice German style Ale.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## weedsnager (Apr 20, 2015)

Three floyds Alpha king


----------



## twink (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## FMichael (Aug 7, 2016)

Joe Sticks said:


> Usually German styles now. I burned out on highly bitter micro-brew IPAs so only drink those occasionally now. A favorite of mine is Celebrator Dopplebock. The Germans have been brewing beer for centuries and have a pretty good idea of what they're doing. - - A favorite domestic micro-brewer is Bayern out of Missoula, MT. They were started by a couple of German guys who moved to that state.


For some strange reason I have a hankering for some milk...


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Enjoying a refreshing Waterloo IPA.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Tonight in trying out my first fruit beer. It's not bad, not exactly my thing though.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Not a bad blonde beer! I was surprised how much flavour this one had but it feels very light.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Enjoying a local brew, brewed 20 minutes from my doorstep. A Bayside Bronzeback Ale.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Oyster stout


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ventura Surf Brewery Wahine seasonal strawberry wheat ale from last night










"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm at the shop now, but when i get home and put in a couple hours of OT I'll finish the night off with 1 or 2 Lagunita's Maximus's.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Had a nice selection last night.























Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

Trying a new brewery tonight, a Barking Squirrel from Hop City.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Leffe brown. Nice, medium bodied malty and sweet. Easy drinking, will pair well with any cigar.


----------



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Rogue oatmeal stout


----------



## Randy956 (Dec 16, 2013)

I love all the craft beer pictures. I'll have to post some Michigan beer pictures. But tonight, no beer. I'm having a bit of Jim Beam Black on with 2 ice cubes.


----------



## Hayden (Jul 18, 2016)

Prefer to drink Belgian abbey beers (for example, Abbay d'Aulne).


----------

